
Bruce Lee’s 5 Rules for Personal Productivity - mattjaynes
http://blogs.bnet.com/teamwork/?p=226
======
jgamman
should have included 'wear a yellow tracksuit' - worked wonders for him in
Enter the Dragon and was successfully ported by Uma Thurman thus allowing her
to Kill Bill. Whenever i've got a big business deal that just absolutely has
to go down - i wear my yellow tracksuit.

